# Wilton ND Delta Banquet Free Ride Lets Go!



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure how many people look in the Wildlife Clubs forum (I know I don't usually). Anyway there is a Delta Banq on the 29th of Jan in Wilton. Stoeger and I are going if any of you other Minot or surrounding area want to tag along we have room in truck for a few more. I called about our tickets yesterday and I am pretty sure the guy said they are only $15 a piece (if I miss heard him somebody please let me know). Not too shabby for the amount of stuff they will have going on. Anyway its a free ride so shoot me a PM. I am sure it will be a great night to give back too the waterfowl and to meet some others from this website!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope to see many of you at the banquet!

Dinner: 15.00

Membership: 25.00

For those of you who just want the dinner, you can still take part during the banquet, etc. If you want to get a Delta membership, it will be another 25.00.

If you have questions, let me know. :wink:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Just a quick question:
Does one need to pre-register for the dinner or the meeting following?

I plan on being there!

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

870man,

For ticket information please contact Karl Arnold (701) 734-6465

It's not a bad idea to get your ticket ahead of time, this way the local chapter will know how many meals to purchase.

See ya there, should be a good time! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep its time to raise a little hell for the ducks down in Wilton!!!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Yep its time to raise a little hell


Whatever grandma.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ohhhh Stoeger what was it you were saying about getting Jiggy with the pole kite. We are all in for a treat watching your "ins and outs" of pole kiting demo!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone else think Chop and Stoeger should just get married????
:jammin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sounds like they already are???!!!!!! :wink:



> Whatever grandma.


 :laugh:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Does anyone else think Chop and Stoeger should just get married????


Stoeger proposed but I said HELL NO!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Shackin' up is illegal in NoDak!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't ask don't tell!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

According to my pre-marriage church classes.... "Couples who desire to be married and have moved in together must confess their sin to God, refrain from further sexual intimacy, and move apart."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Practice what you preach Remmi????????


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This is a public forum right??? Then, my answer is that I respect her, her religion, and her family too much to not pass wedding school


----------

